# Loading 120 gr Barnes TSX in 7mm-08



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

For a number of years I have been loading the 120 gr .284 TSX in my 7mm-08. Barnes data has always shown 44 grains of RL-15 as a max load and I have been loading 43 gr. By chance I checked their site yesterday and now they show a max load of 45.7 gr. of RL-15 with the same bullet. I guess its OK but sure surprised me. In my rifle 43 gr of RL-15 shows a little pressure. Guess I mite try a little more. 
Another note and just for info. I tried the 120 TTSX and in my gun wouldnt shoot near as well as the 120 TSX.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Interesting. They normally go down on max over the years. As u know, its just a guide. Every gun is different and deonds on there test gun. That being said, i normaly work up til hard bolt or cratering primers in semis to find its max. Some are quite a bit higher than max, some not so much. Im not a speed chaser, more of a node chaser.  The fastest most accurate load is always the best tho. Good luck with it, and id just watch it as u go up more.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

My 7mm-08 likes the 120 gr TTSX, I push them with 44 hrs of Varget, about 3020 fps


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

spektout

Barnes shows max of 43.9 Varget with their 120 TTSX. at 3052 velocity.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

specktout said:


> My 7mm-08 likes the 120 gr TTSX, I push them with 44 hrs of Varget, about 3020 fps


Dam, how many grains in 44 hrs? LOL.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

That's not the only load that goes over the published max that I use, I work them up watching for pressure signs.
That hrs vs grs thing is my stupid spell check at work again.
Anyway that gun is a CZ action with a PacNor barrel, I had to go through a lot of loads trying to find one that it liked, the TSX were doing ok have group was about 1", but for some reason the TTSX tighten up to .5" with the same load, so you never know which one it's gonna like.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

specktout

AS you say you never know which one a rifle is going to like. Found I had some 4350 in my stash so going to give that a try with the 139 bullet. Thanks for your input. The 120 Barnes TSX with RL-15 shoots about an inch thats all. Lil more effort probably make it better but gonna try the 139 Hornady.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

Charlie you probably already know this, the Barnes bullets like to be way off the lands.
The TTSX load I was referring to likes to be seated .100" off the lands, I started @ .030" off and worked my way out, you use a lot of bullets doing this, but eventually you will find that sweet spot.
I have another load using IMR4350 and a Sierra 120gr SPT, not my favorite bullet but it was pretty accurate 
Sierra 120gr SPT
46.5grs IMR4350
.005" off lands
2730 fps chrono
.65" center-center

don't get me wrong, the bullet is good, but the Barnes is much better for hunting


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I found a load I tried using the Hornady 139 gr SP
I used 40 grs Reloader 15
2550 fps
2" group

not very impressive, but that was a starting load I tried when that gun was new


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Im sure most of us reloaders have talked about it before, but it still amazes me that we chase the accuracy rabbit like we do for each gun yet federal gold medal match always seems to work very well in dam near every gun. I know they have there own powder that we cant get but man, makes ya wonder doesnt it.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I have some Hornady 139 gr. loaded and will report when I get to range. The first load I tried some time back with IMR4895 was terrible.


----------

